# We're All Moved In



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

Wanted to share our decorating skills LOL - we used the 3-day weekend to finish up some things and start organizing the new office in our barn. You've been with us along for the progress photos - here's the finished product.

It's warm and cozy (don't touch that thermostat!) - now if we can find all the stuff when we need it ..... LOL

We still have the laundry tub sink (slop sink) to install but that didn't stop us from moving in. It's functional for us and that's what was important at this time. Next barn might get something fancier (right honey? yes, I said next barn honey! LOL)

Now - come on foals - we're ready for the cold nights watching over you ........(Holly is on a search for cots or air mattresses! LOL)







Notice the coffee pot (for those long sleepless nights waiting) LOL:






Notice the LB Secret Santa gift we received? The sign hanging on the wall - Best thing in the office!!

(oops, forgot piece of crown molding right there!)






We have 2 doors - one exits OUTSIDE and one goes into the isleway of the barn. This is the outside door (should have cleaned it off before the picture!) - and here you catch a glimpse of the "observation window":






Observation window and door into the isleway of the barn:











although there is camera reflection, I was trying to display what we saw through the window:






Just a barn shot with all the new lights (inquiring minds - - that is Holly w/Barney cat and my hubby (Pop) with Marley):






Yep, Hubby finally (FINALLY) gets alittle time to sit down and have a break (thank you Pop!) - can't he see the concrete needs sweeping??? Oh and how 'bout raising up that ladder if you're done? LOL:






That's our progress as of last weekend. There are many more projects ongoing as poor hubby keeps letting us buy more horses and more horses! LOL He better get cracking on those fences and more buildings! ha

Thanks for letting us share ........


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love it!!! Great pictures,gives me lots of ideas. Only horse women lay awake at night dreaming of barn measurements etc.



I just broke the news to my hubby that we are gonna be adding on,bless his heart he didn't bat an eye. I love when a barn feels like home,and I can tell yours does



.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 22, 2010)

One question,is the walls in your tack room wipeable? What is it called do you know?


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes - they are very glossy - super washable. I'm going to test a portion and see if the "dry erase" markers work. LOL

It's in the paneling section. It's what they put in bathrooms - I would have preferred a pattern but this was cheapest (just a barn afterall LOL).

It was HARD to put up! It beat the heck out of sheetrock, spackle, taping, etc and then priming and painting BUT it is difficult to get the panel edges into the strip molding. Took several people. LOL

We used the GREEN BOARD SHEETROCK FIRST. Then applied these panels, but didn't have to tape the sheetrock before hand - just nailed it up.

We used construction adhesive on the back of each sheet - spread it on with a trowel.

we also have a drain in the concrete floor. We painted the concrete floor too so it would be easier to sweep and mop up and not get stained like raw concrete.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 22, 2010)

Now I'm hungry for cheese puffs. LOL

I LOVE your new barn. You have a wonderful hubby!

Glad you like your SS sign. Gonna have to make more info sheets for your other horses to go in it.


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, the office and the whole barn is amazing, congratulations





Lisa


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 22, 2010)

That is so great Holly and Marlene!


----------



## Reble (Jan 22, 2010)

Great Job, love the viewing area... and nice horse heads.





what kind of dog?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dry erase would be nice,thanks!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

Reble said:


> Great Job, love the viewing area... and nice horse heads.
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of dog?



Thanks everyone - not the royal palace but will certainly be functional and very much appreciated this foaling season. LOL

The dog - was hubbies birthday present in November. She's a yellow lab and we "very appropriately" named her "Marley". Ever see the movie? LOL

Hubby has her sitting and fetching and she's a very quick learner. She's growing big real fast!


----------



## HorseMom (Jan 22, 2010)

Marlene, I just finished packing my bags. I'm moving in. 

I love the barn. Definitely gives me plenty of ideas for when hubby and I build ours.


----------



## candycar (Jan 22, 2010)

I would never leave if I had a barn that nice. The big screen TV, computer, and bed would be in the office and that would be heaven!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

candycar said:


> I would never leave if I had a barn that nice. The big screen TV, computer, and bed would be in the office and that would be heaven!


LOL I hear ya! Holly has a little portable DVD player that will be in there for foaling time. We've already got the radio & CD player. We can't have regular tv unless we put an antenna on the roof and the dish network is at the house and too far away to gerry-rig it. LOL

Santa brought each of us a little tiny NETBOOK thing with the Verizon broadband high speed (DSL) thing for internet. So they will be down there with us so we can keep LB up to date on our foals. LOL


----------



## Reble (Jan 22, 2010)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Reble said:
> 
> 
> > Great Job, love the viewing area... and nice horse heads.
> ...


I showed my husband how nice your place looked and he said a yellow lab? so I have to go tell him he was right





Should say I seen the previews on Marley and Me

He has been working on Tabitha our Great Bernese, she is now 5 months, she sits, shakes a paw, and high five, oh and is starting to roll over. The problem is she is to be a barn dog and is still in the house


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome barn, do ya want to come build mine now? LOL! Luckily I did get a foaling cam so I wont have to go to the barn every five min. this year! Cant wait to hear your foal announcements!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jan 22, 2010)

love it love it love it - all of it not just the new office / observation room

and doesn't everyone dream or toss and turn trying to get to sleep thinking of barn plans... why just last night I was thinking all about that very thing!

and a week ago remb thinking I WISH it was as easy as it is in farmville to help have a barn raising project - couple friends click and TADA!! LOL

but seriously keep pics coming and you also need a microwave and small frig for supplies while watching for foals - no foals for me this year - going to have to live thru all the LB family that is having them...

fyi they make air mattresses now that are at normal height... so worth the money IMO


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 23, 2010)

Beautiful





I love seeing barn pictures keep updating us

I love the doors with the french windows what a beautiful touch


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jan 23, 2010)

COOL!!!

what kind of floor is it? OH, I just found your postings on the barn since the concrete went down.

did he just frame the walls and then what type of wall did you use on the inside? it looks like the bathroom / restaurant wall material board.

and the ceiling looks like a light colored paneling.

I am ready to finish my barn with an office so I can study for school out there, peace n quiet !

GREAT JOB on yours. would love more details !!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 23, 2010)

MinisOutWest said:


> COOL!!! what kind of floor is it?
> 
> did he just frame the walls and then what type of wall did you use on the inside? it looks like the bathroom / restaurant wall material board.
> 
> ...



Thanks!








The floor in the barn is concrete - we did a broom surface to rough it up some so it wouldn't be slippery.

The floor in the office is concrete too but with smooth surface - and we painted it to be easily swept and mopped. There's a drain in the floor too.

*The walls* - *framed, insulated and then greenboard sheetrock*. But because we covered it with the wallboard we didn't need to tape and spackle and do the primer and paint. Less labor to install these 8 foot sheets. Yes, you're right - like in bathrooms. We used construction glue troweled on the back for extra hold. It's very washable - with a high gloss finish. The room is only 12x12 so we wanted it bright in there.

Ceiling - we insulated the ceiling also - then applied the individual strips tongue and groove (not paneling but narrow strips). It has a woodgrain pattern in it. It's already white so we didn't have to paint it. Might have to years down the road if it gets dingy or dirty looking. But for now it's just as it came.

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments


----------



## minie812 (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG...CHEESEPUFFS!


----------



## Genie (Jan 24, 2010)

Somebody is very spoiled









I am showing someone this tonight


----------



## picasso (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW, WOW , WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love your new barn. It is wonderful.


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice. I am impressed.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd never leave the office. NEVER. EVER.

LOL


----------

